# Adding a 3rd dog to our family



## Wolfie (Jan 26, 2007)

We currently have two dogs; a 4 year old male Australian Silky and a 6 year old female Cairn Terrier. I am seriously considering adopting a small rescued dog, but am unsure of how to convince my husband!  What are the pros and cons of having more than two dogs?


----------



## leesa (Jan 23, 2007)

we just bought a 3rd dog and our 2 other dogs are not happy, they are 13 yrs old and wonderful wonderful dogs BUT when we brought home a puppy they feaked, they hide, growl at the pup etc. (all are girls) so maybe see if mixing the sex... good luck, but otherwise what is the difference 2 or 3 ???


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

If convincing is needed, then I wouldn't do it at all. He should be in favor of the idea without convincing. 

The cons are that the pack dynamic may change, and bringing in a 3rd dog means you are doubling up on one of the genders. If it's a female, there are more likely to be fights, but that depends on how the dogs get along in general, both yours and the new one, and how you introduce them. Make sure that all are altered prior to bringing in a third dog, of course.

The costs will go up. Not only food and licensing, but veterinary costs. Sleeping arrangements may need to change if your current dogs are on the bed - or, a 3rd might fit in fine since they are small dogs. There will be more waste to pick up. It's a little more difficult to prevent jealousy when you've been used to two dogs, unless you can somehow grow a third hand. Sometimes new dogs will emulate the current dogs, so if there is a behavior problem, it may get worse.

Pro? The more the merrier.


----------



## sheltieluver (Sep 8, 2006)

I had two shelties and adopted a third.
The pros? Saved a dog plus added more love and companionship to myself and my dogs.
The cons? Cost is all I can think of. But if you already have two, what's one more?  
My two got along well with the 3rd sheltie. Didn't seem to affect them at all. They all got the same amount of love and attention.


----------



## Shelly_236 (Aug 15, 2006)

We added a 3rd dog to our home and it couldn't have gone any better. She's fit in like she's always been here. We have a Silky and a Silky mix and we adopted a Westie. 

I guess the cons would be the overall increased expenses as the others have listed. And the pros would be the love and affection of another dog.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

We will soon be adding number 4. An American Bulldog. I do not see any problem with adding another. It to will learn the rules of the house and it's place in it. All of our dogs 3 pits and 1 pom do great together, no fights and lots of play. They all are in the house, as it should be and we wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 26, 2007)

Our conversation didn't go the way I hoped! We've had 3 dogs/cats at a time before, but he's not budging. It's really unfortuntate because this rescue dog would be a perfect fit.....same breed mix, a little smaller and younger than the one's I currently have, house trained, crate trained, and is currently being fostered in a home that has 3 dogs. It's really too bad. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

I am sorry to hear that.....aww I dont know what to say. sorry about that too! . . . .. . . . .. Ruff Woof!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

We have 14 dogs so I'm usually all for adopting another! LOL I've never been big on trying to convince a partner to add another if they've already said they don't want anymore pets.

Sorry your hubby isn't in favor of getting another, but maybe one day he'll be open to the idea. I can't imagine ever having fewer than 4-6 hounds by my side.


----------



## Nicolel348 (Oct 4, 2013)

May be you can help me with this. My sister bought a Pit that is now 12 weeks old, but she recently found out that she would be moving and can't take the puppy. I have a male chocolate lab(8) and a male dachaund(4). I need to try and convince my hubby to take on a 3rd dog. I really like my sisters pit and I'm really concerned if given away she would fall into the wrong hands. How should I approach this?

Nicole


----------

